# The amazing WD-40



## Thorlifter (Oct 31, 2008)

*Water Displacement #40*: The product began from a search for a rust preventative solvent and de-greaser to protect missile parts. WD-40 was created in 1953 by three technicians at the San Diego Rocket Chemical Company. Its name comes from the project that was to find a 'water displacement' compound. They were successful with the fortieth formulation, thus WD-40. The Corvair Company bought it in bulk to protect their atlas missile parts. 

Ken East (one of the original founders) says there is nothing in WD-40 that would hurt you...' IT IS MADE FROM FISH OIL!' When you read the 'shower door' part, try it. It¢s the first thing that has ever cleaned that spotty shower door. If yours is plastic, it works just as well as glass. It is a miracle! Then try it on your stovetop... It is now shinier than it has ever been before. 

1) Protects silver from tarnishing. 

2) Removes road tar and grime from cars. 

3) Cleans and lubricates guitar strings. 

4) Gives floors that `just-waxed` sheen without making them slippery. 

5) Keeps flies off cows. 

6) Restores and cleans chalkboards. 

7) Removes lipstick stains. 

8) Loosens stubborn zippers. 

9) Untangles jewelry chains. 

10) Removes stains from stainless steel sinks. 

11) Removes dirt and grime from the barbecue grill. 

12) Keeps ceramic/terra cotta garden pots from oxidizing. 

13) Removes tomato stains from clothing. 

14) Keeps glass shower doors free of water spots. 

15) Camouflages scratches in ceramic and marble floors. 

16) Keeps scissors working smoothly. 

17) Lubricates noisy door hinges on vehicles and doors in homes. 

18) It removes black scuffmarks from the kitchen floor! Open some windows if you have a lot of marks. 

19) Bug guts will eat away the finish on your car. Removed quickly, with WD-40. 

20) Gives children¢s play gym slide a shine for a super fast slide. 

21) Lubricates gearshift on lawn mowers. 

22) Rids kids rocking chairs and swings of squeaky noises. 

23) Lubricates tracks in sticking home windows and makes them easier to open. 

24) Spraying an umbrella stem makes it easier to open and close. 

25) Restores and cleans padded leather dashboards in vehicles, as well as vinyl bumpers. 

26) Restores and cleans roof racks on vehicles. 

27) Lubricates and stops squeaks in electric fans. 

28) Lubricates wheel sprockets on tricycles, wagons, and bicycles for easy handling. 

29) Lubricates fan belts on washers and dryers and keeps them running smoothly. 

30) Keeps rust from forming on saws and saw blades, and other tools. 

31) Removes splattered grease on stove. 

32) Keeps bathroom mirror from fogging. 

33) Lubricates prosthetic limbs. 

34) Keeps pigeons off the balcony (they hate the smell). 

35) Removes all traces of duct tape. 

36) Folks even spray it on their arms, hands, and knees to relieve arthritis pain. 

37) Florida's favorite use: 'Cleans and removes love bugs from grills and bumpers.' 

38) Protects the Statue of Liberty from the elements. 

39) WD-40 attracts fish. Spray a LITTLE on live bait or lures and you will be catching the big one in no time. 

40) Fire ant bites. It takes the sting away immediately and stops the itch. 

41) WD-40 is great for removing crayon from walls. Spray on the mark and wipe with a clean rag. 

42) If you've washed and dried a tube of lipstick with a load of laundry, saturate the lipstick spots with WD-40 and re-wash. Presto! Lipstick is gone! 

43) If you spray WD-40 on the distributor cap, it will displace the moisture and allow the car to start.


----------



## JugBR (Oct 31, 2008)

in a cold day, you spray this in the carburator and the car starts easy, also, make a cool fireball !

wd-40 is the best !


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 31, 2008)

Many ,ore uses listed on their web site.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't use it to polish your rifle or pistol bullets though. Read a story in one of the big Weapons Magazines a few years back where a Policeman in a small town would regularly clean his service pistol and bullets with WD-40. Came the day he actually had to us his weapon and it would not fire. Story goes on to say that several of the primers on the bullets had firing pin marks on them but did not detonate. Was determined that the WD-40 had worked it way into the primers on the ammo and made the compound in them inert and would not set off the powder in the casing.
Not sure if that is true, it was in a pretty popular shooting magazine, but why find out the hard way.


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2008)

though once thought it was marvelous; but never use it as a chain or gear lube on your road/mtn bike, the squeal may stop the parts will loosen and fall off ............. and it attracts road grime-slime like a magnet ......... Yikes !


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 31, 2008)

heard a story somewhere that a old man used it on is sore joints. Makes sense it if is made out of fish oil. I have a ankle that has arthritis in it, and Dr' recommended fish oil pills taken daily as a cheap, healthy way to help ward off arthritis.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 31, 2008)

JugBR said:


> you spray this in the carburator and the car starts easy



G'day Jug!

We've a great product for that purpose over here called "Start Ya Bastard"





Start Ya Bastard Instant Engine Starter - Nulon Products Australia


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2008)

messy

I use fish oil for my stupid caperal tunnel in both wrists plus I now have long exotic finger and toe nails to go along with my non aching wrists ......whoopie


----------



## JugBR (Oct 31, 2008)

> G'day Jug!
> 
> We've a great product for that purpose over here called "Start Ya Bastard"



thanx mate ! in my case should be "start ya drunk bastard" because my car is ethanol fueled. and its a 1981 model, so its a old drunk bastard !


----------



## Njaco (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree with Erich on WD40 and bikes. Dirt migrates to it!


----------



## JugBR (Oct 31, 2008)

i used wd40 in the fan of my slot1 pentiumIII 500Mhz with great success. it was too old and making noise but i didnt want to buy other. now it dont make noise and still working ! exelent !


----------



## Heinz (Nov 1, 2008)

I wouldn't go near my guitar with WD 40, especially not the strings! It would feel awful to play afterwards


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 1, 2008)

Erich said:


> though once thought it was marvelous; but never use it as a chain or gear lube on your road/mtn bike, the squeal may stop the parts will loosen and fall off ............. and it attracts road grime-slime like a magnet ......... Yikes !





Njaco said:


> I agree with Erich on WD40 and bikes. Dirt migrates to it!



It does attact dirt and dust especially it you spay it on and don't wipe off the access. Eurocopter used to recommend it for lubricating some areas on the AS 350. This is the stuff I like to use on airplanes and around the house.

_"LPS1 GREASELESS LUBRICANT (00116) 
LPS 1™ GREASELESS LUBRICANT
Provides a dry, thin lubricating film. Resists oil, dust
and dirt build-up. Fast acting penetration. Displaces
moisture. Loosens rusted or frozen parts. Provides a
short term, light, corrosion resistant barrier. Ideal for
delicate mechanisms. Used worldwide in aviation. Safe
on paint and most plastics"​_


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 1, 2008)

Erich said:


> messy
> 
> I use fish oil for my stupid caperal tunnel in both wrists plus I now have long exotic finger and toe nails to go along with my non aching wrists ......whoopie



I guess that just goes to prove if it's not one thing, it will be another huh!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2008)

Erich said:


> though once thought it was marvelous; but never use it as a chain or gear lube on your road/mtn bike, the squeal may stop the parts will loosen and fall off ............. and it attracts road grime-slime like a magnet ......... Yikes !



Interesting, because we actually used it to lube and clean our M-60D machine guns in Iraq. The issue cleaning and lube stuff (CLP) really attraced dirt and was making the guns jam in the desert.

We switched to WD-40 (just on a whim) and it worked like clockwork for the rest of the time we were there. 

Once we returned from the desert though, we stopped using it.


----------



## Erich (Nov 1, 2008)

Chris we would always wipe our chains and cogs clean as it was a good habit and the WD stuff just got them all dirty again besides lossening everything up, several times I can remembers some years ago riding with friends doing about 20-25 mph on the flats spinning easily and all of a sudden WHOMP ! something had detached itslef thrown the chain into the rear wheel assembly and a rider would go headlong into the brush and tress

crazy why it appears to work with some items and then not well at all with others, your statement proves that while on the desert floor........maybe the dryness in the air and the wind blowing aided in cleaning out the weapons and other tools


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 1, 2008)

Used WD-40 this morning to loosen up some wing attach bolts on a motorglider I'm working on. For stuff like that its great.


----------



## Negative Creep (Nov 1, 2008)

Our front door lock had all but jammed solid. Landlord was about to order an entire new lock when I suggested good old WD-40, now it almost falls open. It's also very good for getting sticky labels off CD cases or other plastic


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 2, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Used WD-40 this morning to loosen up some wing attach bolts on a motorglider I'm working on. For stuff like that its great.



I use it for that all the time, love the stuff!


----------



## Negative Creep (Nov 2, 2008)

It (as well as GT85, same thing but smells nicer) is also very useful when selling a car. A quick blast and polish over the engine bay makes components look much cleaner and newer. Not that I'd ever do such a thing of course.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 2, 2008)

Heh. Sounds like you've seen that movie "Used Cars".


----------



## wilbur1 (Nov 2, 2008)

When ever i go fishing i spray the bait or lures down with it to hide the human scent off them, works very well


----------



## Crunch (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a slide phone (Nokia 6110 nav) and it went for a breif swim on my birthday... Into a cup of rum.

the next day it would not slide, well it would, but it took a lot of effort. So smart ol' me thought it would be a good idea to give the rails a quick spit of WD40. It slides better than ever now! Although I did use a bit too much and it's seeped it's way under the screen and have left a dark stain! It's shrinking, slowly. I've got to know it as my WD40 indicator, once the stain has gone, it's time for more!


----------

